
Palantir CEO rips Silicon Valley in letter to investors - SirLJ
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/08/25/palantir-ceo-rips-silicon-valley-in-letter-to-investors.html
======
tomohawk
> Software projects with our nation's defense and intelligence agencies, whose
> missions are to keep us safe, have become controversial, while companies
> built on advertising dollars are commonplace. For many consumer internet
> companies, our thoughts and inclinations, behaviors and browsing habits, are
> the product for sale. The slogans and marketing of many of the Valley's
> largest technology firms attempt to obscure this simple fact.

Yep

~~~
whataboutism99
He’s just making an attempt to deflect

He’s not about to agree and give up

Palantir AND Google can both be shit

I thought we were dealing numerate people. Turns out we’re dealing with people
who have the same biological flaw we all have in being able to magically not
smells our own bullshit

